# Corn Growing for Pigs



## Athens GA. (Nov 27, 2012)

Can anyone tell me a rough idea of how many acres of corn I should plant per pig, to raise from piglet to butcher weight? I know there are many variables, but I just need a rough estimate. I will be pasturing as well. 

Also what should I plant in the pasture to feed a grazing pig? I have about an acre of woods and two acres available to plant corn or something else that the pigs can draw off of for their dietary needs.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

That depends on many factors including corn cultivar, variety, soil type, precipitation, farm management, fertility level, and pest control, just to name a few. The number of bushels in one acre can range anywhere from 0 to over 300. bushel is 56lbs even at a low yield harvest say 100 bushels that more then enough for 10 pigs


----------



## miraclemant (May 28, 2011)

The "average" corn yield in the USA is 4.2 tons of corn per acre. BUT, there are many variables, such as moisture, management, pests, drought, etc.... But remember, that after you have harvested the corn, you can turn your pigs and cattle into the field to glean what is left, and to fertilize the field at the same time. I recommend that you do it early enough to plant a cover green crop for the winter. then turn it under in the spring and plant according to your rotation schedule. I prefer a 3 yr rotation schedule. 
also, rather than planting field corn which has a protein level of 7-9 %, I recommend a heirloom red corn called Forianni, which has a protein lever of about 12 %.


----------



## Athens GA. (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow! Great info! Can anyone tell me more about Forianni corn? Is it higher priced...any higher to grow etc. Special instructions?


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Depends on what kind(s) of pigs you're growing. If you have AGH, you don't want them to have corn, as corn = lard.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Athens GA. said:


> Wow! Great info! Can anyone tell me more about Forianni corn? Is it higher priced...any higher to grow etc. Special instructions?


Seed will cost about double regular field corn. Mature in about 100 days. 
Regular field corn 77-104 days depending on what type you plant. 
Regular seed $129-$149 for 80k seeds.

Price of corn per/bushel today market was 680.14 cents. That is about 12 cents a pound.


----------



## Athens GA. (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you would have to plant twice as much Floriani as well right? Its a low yielding plant? 

Corn is ok for yorkshire/hampshire right?


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

It will take from 600-800 pounds of corn to get a pig to market weight or 11-14 bushel of shell corn. 
Depending on what seed and fertilizer you use you can get from 60-200+ bushel to the acre. For most standard varieties of field corn


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Athens GA. said:


> I think you would have to plant twice as much Floriani as well right? Its a low yielding plant?
> 
> Corn is ok for yorkshire/hampshire right?


It grows taller than regular corn. Best to plant it a bit closer together so if its a bit windy it can stand-up better. Yes you would have to plant more seed compared to regular yellow corn. 

I use Corn/Sow/Mineral mix for my Yorks. Just about the best feed for them in the winter. They have 20 ac. of woods to feed in also. 

Floriani corn is very good for making some home cooked meals.
When i was growing up we had a patch planted next to the house for home cooking use. We also planted yellow dent corn to be ground into corn meal. Also a big patch of sweet corn for home use. We planted regular field corn for all the livestock. 

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## Athens GA. (Nov 27, 2012)

Who do you guys go to for corn seed? And what have you had good results with? Online supplier?

Im still confused about the Floriani...because I heard it was extremely low yielding...and typically only one ear per plant.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

#1 How close are your rows going to be. That tells alot as to amount of bu per Acre
#2 How close are the seed going to be spaced to one another. I recommend min 6in.
#3 I dont know that hogs will eat the stalks, but just the leaves. IF SSO, Get yourself a chipper, and shuck the corn and put it in the crib, THEN run the stalks through a chipper and store them in a wire enclosure.
#4 #3 will work better if you use OP corn. I just got a brocure from Green Haven that gives alot of information about and from users planting OP corn. RH Shumway is a good source supplier also
#5 Have you ever grown corn before?
#6 Have you got a crib ready, AND a sheller?
#7 With Op corn, you will NOT ever have to buy seed again IF you save the middles of each ear to replant.
#7 With just 2 acres, IF you have enough corn for the pigs, Youll JUST have enough.


----------



## Athens GA. (Nov 27, 2012)

Im doing about 1/10th of an acre (40ft by 110ft), I plan on raising just one pig for starters. The University of Georgia website said 30in row spacing and 5 inches between plants is feasable. I was thnking I may plant Horizon Hybrid Sweet Corn from southern states (says its a 62 day crop). This will be my first time planting corn. We can plant here in GA. in April. I will have an irrigation setup going as well, just in case.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

62 day sweet corn will make a lot less per acre than a field corn hybrid. With the warmth and irrigation why are you cutting yourself so short? Plant a decent 120 day hybrid and get some production....


----------

